# RUBs



## Nutty2345 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wondering if people could post up pics of their RUB set ups. There's loads of posts on here about viv set up and from what I've seen not much on RUBs which seem to be the easiest home for a beginner. Sorry if this has already been done


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi, the set-up would depend on what sort of animal you intend keeping. But as a general rule you would need to include everything that would normally be found in a viv that was suitable for that animal (snake? lizard?) Bear in mind also that RUBs are not suitable accommodation for some reps - even if you think they may be easy.


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

IMO RUBS's are a temporary home for a reptile untill you can afford a proper viv, although some people like to keep certain geckos and snakes in them for breeding purpose's which is fine, as they dont use up much space and their relatively cheap. most people keep em simple n just cater for the reptile's basic needs to keep breeding cost down. if its your first reptile and you have enought space i would get a proper viv because you would appreciate it more + it looks a whole lot better


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

jools said:


> Hi, the set-up would depend on what sort of animal you intend keeping. But as a general rule you would need to include everything that would normally be found in a viv that was suitable for that animal (snake? lizard?) Bear in mind also that RUBs are not suitable accommodation for some reps - even if you think they may be easy.


as jools said but here is a few of mine which are Rub setups for Ball pythons




if you click on the pic it should take you to my Photobucket account where there is afew other pics

What you thinking of getting?

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

luvin the daily star babes lol, i try to use nice page 3 girls wen i use paper for easy veiwin:mf_dribble:


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

SCOTT4545 said:


> luvin the daily star babes lol, i try to use nice page 3 girls wen i use paper for easy veiwin:mf_dribble:


Lol nice, I run a shop that sell's news papers so I buy the 20p star's for the snakes, the lad's normally get the page 3 lol:whistling2:


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

RedDragon619 said:


> Lol nice, I run a shop that sell's news papers so I buy the 20p star's for the snakes, the lad's normally get the page 3 lol:whistling2:


hahahaha we got to give them some stimulation init:lol2:


----------



## Nutty2345 (Aug 23, 2010)

ive just bought a stunning royal python and just wanted to see people different variations on their set ups. 
just a quick question with regards to ventalation holes. holes on lid at cool end and at bottom on warm end am i right?


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

jools said:


> Hi, the set-up would depend on what sort of animal you intend keeping. But as a general rule you would need to include everything that would normally be found in a viv that was suitable for that animal (snake? lizard?) Bear in mind also that RUBs are not suitable accommodation for some reps - even if you think they may be easy.


what size rub would i use for a 4ft texas rat snake?
just as a 10 -15min home while i clean his house out lol


----------



## Nutty2345 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nutty2345 said:


> ive just bought a stunning royal python and just wanted to see people different variations on their set ups.
> just a quick question with regards to ventalation holes. holes on lid at cool end and at bottom on warm end am i right?




Anyone?


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nutty2345 said:


> Anyone?


3 at the cool end and maybe 1 or 2 at the hot end :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Nutty2345 said:


> ive just bought a stunning royal python and just wanted to see people different variations on their set ups.
> just a quick question with regards to ventalation holes. holes on lid at cool end and at bottom on warm end am i right?




No, you just need to drill holes at both ends :2thumb:. You can drill some in the lid if you want but i have found it good to drill some either end (lower down in cool end & higher up at warm end).


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

corny girl said:


> No, you just need to drill holes at both ends :2thumb:. You can drill some in the lid if you want but i have found it good to drill some either end (lower down in cool end & higher up at warm end).


well that depends, are you using it for a permanent viv?
or just temp while you clean out the main vivarium?

if its temp like 20 mins while you clean the viv out i dont think it matter where you put the holes as long as there are some.

if its permanent then yes one side holes and the other no holes so it has air but one side is going to be hotter then the the other id expect especially when you use a heat mat one one side


----------



## Nutty2345 (Aug 23, 2010)

She's in it for a permanent home till I get a wooden viv. I've got holes in the lid rather than the sides so I'll put some in there now. I find it gets covered in condensation when savannah spills her water so I'm guessing it needs more holes


----------



## Wilko (Mar 3, 2010)

kaleluk31 said:


> if its permanent then yes one side holes and the other no holes so it has air but one side is going to be hotter then the the other id expect especially when you use a heat mat one one side


I think the idea with having holes at both ends but different heights is to get air movement through the RUB and prevent it getting stagnant and prevent any respiratory problems 

Personally I think RUBs are fine as a permanent home - I had my year old corn snake in this (but I've since downsized him in an 18L, he wasn't very comfortable in this 64L). You just have to provide plenty of hides etc just as you would if you were using a viv instead of a RUB. 








 

I used to have a hamster in this, and cut out a large portion of the lid and put some mesh ontop for lots of ventilation. I cut out the plastic by drilling lots of holes in the shape of the rectangle and hacking through the plastic! Very messy lol


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

if you get the RUB's from staple then you dont need all the holes on the sides as there is a very slight gap around the lid, in the case of housing royals that gap isnt a prob but it dose help with airflow, i have 3 holes at the cool end of the RUB and 2 at the hot end and the air flow is fine, temps hold fine and all my feed/shed fine.

if you are buying the cheaper version of RUBs then you may need the more holes

hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Nicky87 (Apr 25, 2010)

My cornsnakes RUB


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

ok stupid question time (im a total noob to all this and im learning and doing research) I would like a RUB for the corns first 12-18 months, Would a heat mat on a thermostat be enough? I don't need a lamp or anything do I? Also at what age do they need to go from newspaper or paper (doesn't the ink affect them?) to aspen bedding? thanks!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yep, just a heatmat on a thermostat


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

Meko said:


> yep, just a heatmat on a thermostat


cool thanks!! Now to find the right size RUB, getting a young corn, so would a 19L be ok? or would that be too big?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Vikx993 said:


> cool thanks!! Now to find the right size RUB, getting a young corn, so would a 19L be ok? or would that be too big?



If it's a hatchling then a 12L will be fine for it for about a year or so :2thumb:.


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

corny girl said:


> If it's a hatchling then a 12L will be fine for it for about a year or so :2thumb:.



that is awesome :2thumb: feeling super organised now! Going to I think its called Shirley Aquatics at the weekend!! BF taking me for a treat!

so this one maybe? 

http://www.staples.co.uk/filing-and...seful-office-storage-boxes/12-litre-box-clear


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Vikx993 said:


> that is awesome :2thumb: feeling super organised now! Going to I think its called Shirley Aquatics at the weekend!! BF taking me for a treat!
> 
> so this one maybe?
> 
> Really Useful, 12 Litre Box - Clear, Really Useful Office Storage Boxes, Storage Boxes (Plastic), Storage, Archive & Organisation, Office Supplies - Staples



Yep, that's the one you need :2thumb:. Or you could get a 24L (same floor area as 12L just taller), then put a branch in as Corns do like to climb a bit :2thumb:.


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Yep, that's the one you need :2thumb:. Or you could get a 24L (same floor area as 12L just taller), then put a branch in as Corns do like to climb a bit :2thumb:.



ooo liking the sound of that. :2thumb: thank you for your help!! Very much appreciated!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Vikx993 said:


> cool thanks!! Now to find the right size RUB, getting a young corn, so would a 19L be ok? or would that be too big?


depends
you want a rub that's long rather then deep.

from birth to 18 months your corn snake would be about 16 inch long i think.
if you put 1 maybe 2 hides in there, a log and some newspaper or paper towel. in other words some places to hide, with one hide spot over the heat at least.

maybe a 25 or 30 L but long rather then massive deep.

rub boxes you can get from staples i believe. then pot tiny air holes in it. and make sure its got those clips on each side to keep the lid firm and closed like rub boxes do.
heat mat under one side of the rub no bigger then half the area of the rub on a thermostat


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

I got rubs at hobbycraft to use for feeding etc. Massive selection! Just gonna say that they grow faster than you think. Mine is almost 5 months old and about 19" long! It was 11" when I got it in July.


----------



## Superdryyy (Aug 27, 2010)

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab78/Superdryyy/Photo0059.jpg
my 18l rub set up for my boa,
does have a peice of cork bark, but took it out because its feeding day :2thumb:


----------



## Vikx993 (Sep 20, 2010)

Got my corn snake today, set up everything on Friday night all ready for snakie!!!So cute, but I cant seem to get the humidity down from 73%, is this to high? and any suggestions on how to lower it? I have holes across the top on the cool end of the rub and then some along the warm end of the rub at the bottom.


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

Vikx993 said:


> Got my corn snake today, set up everything on Friday night all ready for snakie!!!So cute, but I cant seem to get the humidity down from 73%, is this to high? and any suggestions on how to lower it? I have holes across the top on the cool end of the rub and then some along the warm end of the rub at the bottom.


 what substrate are you using??

some create more humidty then others

maybe cos its hot inside and the water is humidifying the rub???


----------

